# Saints who died young



## panicbird

I am interested in finding out about those saints who died young. I would define young in this case as 50 and under. That is not a disparagement against those over 50, of course.  You are only as old as you feel.

Lon


----------



## SolaScriptura

Wow! I'm just happy that you consider 50 year olds as being young! 
That mean's I'm still a chipper lad!


----------



## panicbird

While I am still a chipper lad myself, as I grow older, 50 does not seem so old. I am certain that as I near it, it will seem less and less so.

Related to the topic, Robert Murray M'Cheyne was just shy of his 30th birthday when he died.

Lon


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Augustus Toplady Died at age 37


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

David Brainerd died at age 29


----------



## Arch2k

George Gillespie died at 36.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Henry Scougal died at age 28


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

A recent Saint that I can think of that went to be with the Lord at a young age (under 50) would be Greg L. Bahnsen


----------



## gwine

I'd like to include Keith Green (October 21, 1953 - July 28, 1982) unless you are only including theologian saints. As Bob Vigneault started down the road with J.C. Superstar, Keith Green was a big influence on my early years, although an essay from Spurgeon was the tipping point.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

See Youth and Glory.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See Youth and Glory.



Is there anything that is not covered on _A Puritan's Mind_ website??

Lon, I believe that this link is definitely what you are looking for, or atleast a great starting point for sure. Thanks Andrew!!! :bigsmile:

[Edited on 4-12-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> I'd like to include Keith Green (October 21, 1953 - July 28, 1982) unless you are only including theologian saints. As Bob Vigneault started down the road with J.C. Superstar, Keith Green was a big influence on my early years, although an essay from Spurgeon was the tipping point.



Love his music. Can be a bit heavy handed though. Ever hear his To obey is better than sacrifice? nails you to the wall every time. 

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by Reformingstudent]


----------



## gwine

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gwine_
> I'd like to include Keith Green (October 21, 1953 - July 28, 1982) unless you are only including theologian saints. As Bob Vigneault started down the road with J.C. Superstar, Keith Green was a big influence on my early years, although an essay from Spurgeon was the tipping point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love his music. Can be a bit heavy handed though. Ever hear his To obey is better than sacrifice? nails you to the wall every time.
> 
> [Edited on 4-13-2006 by Reformingstudent]
Click to expand...


Oh yeah. That and _Make My Life a Prayer to You_ are two of my favorites.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gwine_
> I'd like to include Keith Green (October 21, 1953 - July 28, 1982) unless you are only including theologian saints. As Bob Vigneault started down the road with J.C. Superstar, Keith Green was a big influence on my early years, although an essay from Spurgeon was the tipping point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love his music. Can be a bit heavy handed though. Ever hear his To obey is better than sacrifice? nails you to the wall every time.
> 
> [Edited on 4-13-2006 by Reformingstudent]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. That and _Make My Life a Prayer to You_ are two of my favorites.
Click to expand...


 "No token prayers, no compromise..."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## Don Kistler

Christopher Love died (was beheaded) at the age of 33, and still left enough material behind for at least 20 books. I wrote about his life and death in the book "A Spectacle Unto God."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Christopher Love died (was beheaded) at the age of 33, and still left enough material behind for at least 20 books. I wrote about his life and death in the book "A Spectacle Unto God."





He is mentioned in my brief article as well:



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See Youth and Glory.


----------

